# OBDII Scanner



## davano (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone in the East Bay Bay area have a scanner that I can borrow real quick to clear the codes in my car.... my car won't start cause of a possible code that is stoping the car from starting. Please let me know if anyone out there can help?


----------



## pwilk (May 5, 2004)

*Re: OBDII Scanner (davano)*

Yeah, I got one.


----------

